# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Olivia (Raechelle Banno)

## Pantherboy

This is an article in today's Sydney Daily Telegraph (Sydney Confidential) about new character Olivia. 

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ent...-1227573382571

----------

Perdita (19-10-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

I wonder if  new character Olivia could be Chloe's daughter? ( Chloe used to board with Irene and she got pregnant to local Doctor Lachie Fraser  back in the old episodes)

----------


## Perdita

Long-term Home and Away fans may remember the show's latest newcomer when she arrives in Summer Bay looking for Irene Roberts.

Raechelle Banno will play Olivia, who was last seen as a child in Summer Bay in 2005.

Raechelle Banno
Â© Luke Stambouliah

Olivia was born back in 1998 and is the daughter of Lachlan Fraser and Chloe Richards. However, her tragic childhood began when Lachlan suffered brain damage in an operation and later died after going to the US for treatment.

Chloe and Olivia returned to Summer Bay, but further tragedy struck when Chloe was killed in a car accident, prompting Irene to fight for custody of the youngster.

Although Irene had to cut her losses when Olivia eventually went to live with her uncle in London, upcoming scenes will see the now-teenager return in pursuit of her former foster mother.

However, before she can reach Irene, Olivia will catch the attention of VJ when she flirts with him and invites herself back to his house.

The pair soon find themselves getting up to no good as they steal some bikes, but when Olivia later reveals her identity to Irene, it becomes clear that there may be more to her arrival than she is letting on.

Olivia is keen to build a life in Summer Bay, but when Irene finds out how she got to Australia in the first place, she may be less inclined to let her stay.

"Olivia shows up on Irene's doorstep. There has been a lot of drama back in England," Banno told TV Week.

"She's very forward. She wants VJ's attention and she just puts herself out there. Part of the reason she is flirting is to watch him squirm."


digitalspy

----------

Pantherboy (19-10-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

When I saw pics of her and Irene I thought that would be the case since Chloe was randomly mentioned a few times earlier this year. She better have an accent or 0/10 this show I swear

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away newcomer Olivia will waste no time in causing chaos upon her arrival in Summer Bay.
Australian viewers have recently been reintroduced to Olivia, when the teenager turned up looking for her former foster mother Irene Roberts.
However, although Irene agrees to let her stay, she will start to wonder if she has made a big mistake, as Olivia quickly ends up on the wrong side of the law.
Olivia will trash Charlotte King's home after the pair have an argument and she soon finds herself facing legal charges for vandalism as a result.
To make matters worse, it is clear that she is still not being honest with Irene about her reasons for leaving London in the first place as further truths come to light.
Raechelle Banno, who plays Olivia, told TV Week: "Olivia does have a bit of a past in the UK.
"She trusts Irene but she has only just arrived in Summer Bay, really. So I think she is not ready to go back to those memories just yet."

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2015), Pantherboy (02-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Some info on Olivia

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2015), Pantherboy (09-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I read that she will become pregnant by Hunter but that she will have an abortion ... not sure if that will happen though

----------

Dazzle (09-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

On Home and Away, Irene Roberts and VJ Patterson will have their lives turned upside down when a familiar face returns to Summer Bay.
Olivia, played by Raechelle Banno, is the daughter of the late Lachlan Fraser and Chloe Richards and was last seen as a child in Summer Bay in 2005.
Upcoming scenes will see the youngster return in pursuit of Irene, who temporarily looked after her when her parents died, but she quickly catches the attention of VJ before she can reach her.
Olivia flirts with a smitten VJ and invites herself back to his house, but the pair soon find themselves getting up to no good when they steal some bikes.
However, when Olivia later reveals her identity to Irene, it becomes clear that there may be more to her arrival than she is letting on.
Although Olivia is keen to build a life in Summer Bay, Irene is horrified when she finds out that she stole money to get to Australia and starts to doubt whether she should let her stay. Have Olivia's plans been thwarted already?

----------


## tammyy2j

> I read that she will become pregnant by Hunter but that she will have an abortion ... not sure if that will happen though


I hope this isn't true

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail story with pictures of Raechelle (Olivia) filming at Palm Beach this week (I have no idea who the other character filming with her is - played by Eliza Scanlon).

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...alm-Beach.html

Happy Easter everyone!!

----------

Dazzle (25-03-2016), lizann (25-03-2016), Perdita (25-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Happy Easter to you too Pantherboy!  :Smile: 

I like Olivia, she's been a good character so far.  It's a pity she was so quickly paired up with the unlikable Hunter.

----------

lizann (25-03-2016), Pantherboy (25-03-2016), tammyy2j (25-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Happy Easter to you too Pantherboy! 
> 
> I like Olivia, she's been a good character so far.  It's a pity she was so quickly paired up with the unlikable Hunter.


 i don't think she should have rushed into any relationship after her abuse

----------

Dazzle (25-03-2016), Pantherboy (25-03-2016), tammyy2j (25-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Happy Easter to you too Pantherboy! 
> 
> I like Olivia, she's been a good character so far.  It's a pity she was so quickly paired up with the unlikable Hunter.


 i don't think she should have rushed into any relationship after her abuse

----------


## tammyy2j

> Happy Easter to you too Pantherboy! 
> 
> I like Olivia, she's been a good character so far.  It's a pity she was so quickly paired up with the unlikable Hunter.


Hunter with anyone bad idea, he really is so unlikeable

----------

Dazzle (25-03-2016), Pantherboy (25-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Happy Easter to you too Pantherboy! 
> 
> I like Olivia, she's been a good character so far.  It's a pity she was so quickly paired up with the unlikable Hunter.


Hunter with anyone bad idea, he really is so unlikeable

----------


## Perdita

There is a dark time ahead for Home and Away teen Olivia Richards after a traumatic turn of events causes her to start self-harming again.


Viewers will know that Olivia has previously admitted to self-harming in a bid to cope with the abuse she faced as a child. Upcoming scenes will see her fall back into old habits when she is faced with further difficulty.


The 16-year old will find her life turned upside down when she discovers she is pregnant with her boyfriend Hunter King's baby. After a difficult start which sees a horrified Hunter flee, the pair eventually pull together in a bid to try to work through the situation sensibly.


Having weighed up their options, the youngsters make the tough decision to terminate the pregnancy. However, the events take their toll on a struggling Olivia and she starts to harm herself again.


As Olivia sinks further into depression, she starts pushing her loved ones away, but can anyone help her before it's too late?


Raechelle Banno told TV Week: "Olivia's whole world is turned upside down. They are two 16-year olds dealing with an adult issue.


"Hunter was there for her and ready to make the decisions they needed to make together.


"When she is faced with trauma, she goes back to her natural coping mechanism and falls back into her old pattern. She can't seem to help herself. No-one thought she would self harm again."


_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (18-04-2016), Pantherboy (18-04-2016), tammyy2j (18-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Home and Away, Olivia Fraser Richards is left shaken when she's targeted in a vicious cyberbullying incident.

Olivia (Raechelle Banno) is deeply disturbed when someone takes over her computer claiming to be Kirk, the man who previously sexually abused her.

Although Olivia is taken in by the malicious claims, it's soon revealed that her friend-turned-enemy Tabitha is actually the twisted person responsible for the messages.

This clearly isn't an incident that Olivia can move on from quickly, and she confides in Hunter that it's brought back horrific memories of when she was abused by Kirk.

Caring Hunter takes Olivia straight to Kat Chapman, who suggests she should make police statements against both Tabitha and Kirk.

Olivia also accepts loyal support from Irene and reports the cyberbullying, but when it comes to explaining the events involving Kirk, she gets overwhelmed and races out of the police station. Can she stay strong and get the justice she deserves?

Olivia Fraser Richards in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Irene Roberts comforts Olivia Fraser Richards in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, October 31 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2016), Pantherboy (22-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Kirk abuse her in the UK while living there with her uncle James as she reported him to the police, can he be charged in Australia or did the abuse happen in Australia?

----------

kaz21 (09-11-2016), Pantherboy (09-11-2016)

----------


## kaz21

He abused her in the UK. But I think if she reports it, it can be passed on to the UK police.

----------

Pantherboy (09-11-2016), tammyy2j (09-11-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with photos of Raechelle (Olivia) filming at Palm Beach this week with Sophie Dillman (who is one of the upcoming Astoni family):


*SPOILER ALERT: Home and Away's Raechelle Banno appears to have a tense conversation with newcomer Sophie Dillman during filming.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...e-Dillman.html

----------


## tammyy2j

I think I preferred her with Hunter than Mason  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Pantherboy

Not a spoiler, but this is a Daily Telegraph article about Raechelle & her twin sister, Karina. Will we ever see Karina join the cast as Raechelleâs character Oliviaâs long-lost sister, sometime in the future..??


*Home And Awayâs Olivia has twin mistaken for her âalmost every dayâ*

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/2...2a5?width=1024


TWINS are used to being mistaken for their identical sibling but few have to worry about being picked out by an adoring public.

Soap star Raechelle and her sister Karina Banno describe themselves as âsame same but differentâ, so when Karina is recognised as Olivia from Home And Away, she generally just goes with it.

âIt happens almost every day and it is really flattering because it is amazing to see how many people are touched by Raechelleâs work,â she told The Saturday Telegraph.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/d...2b2a?width=650

âPeople often donât tend to believe me when I say I am her twin, they think Iâm trying to get out of a photo.â

While both Banno sisters are actors, Raechelle has a higher profile thanks to her work on the Channel 7 favourite.

Karina recently returned to Sydney after living in Los Angeles for a year and will soon seen on the ABCâs The Easybeats, which is about the legendary â60s band.

Thereâs also been a big push from dedicated Home And Away fans for Karina to join the cast as Raechelleâs character Oliviaâs long-lost sister.

âWhere thereâs a will, thereâs a way with Home And Away. It would be the best thing ever,â Raechelle said.


And a couple more photos of them from Daily Mail

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...5812253381.jpg
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...5813439629.jpg


(James Stewart who plays Justin also has a twin - his twin brother is award-winning musician Nick Stewart from the band George .)

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/...2547028577.jpg

----------

Nell532 (28-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

is she designing school uniform

----------


## Pantherboy

Pictures of filming at Palm Beach last week. Don't know if this is actually Raechelle's (Olivia) last scenes, or if it is just the usual Daily Fail speculation/rumours!


*SPOILER ALERT: One last look at the Bay? Home And Away's Raechelle Banno shares a warm embrace with Lynne McGranger amid speculation she is filming her final scenes for the long-running soap.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Olivia Fraser Richards decides that it's time to make a clean break when it comes her ex-boyfriend Hunter King.

Hunter kindly helps Olivia (Raechelle Banno) to fix her website later this month, but she feels like she's getting sucked into a friendship that will be too hard to pretend she's happy with, considering that she still has feelings for him.

Finally deciding to put her own needs first, Olivia asks Hunter to leave.

Is Olivia finally ready to move on from her past?


Hunter King and Olivia Fraser Richards in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Hunter King and Olivia Fraser Richards in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, May 24 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------


## Pantherboy

*SPOILER ALERT! AUST PACE!* 

Raechelle Banno's (Olivia) final episode airs tonight in Australia (Sydney schedule):


Daily Telegraph article:


*Home And Away’s Raechelle Banno bids farewell to her character Olivia Fraser-Richards*

IT’S time for Raechelle Banno to play a real away game.

The popular performer, better known to Home And Away fans as blonde-haired Olivia Fraser-Richards, is setting sail for new adventures.

She’s saying goodbye to Summer Bay in her final episode tonight after three years and hundreds of episodes.

“When you come off any sort of project there is a certain part of it that hangs around with you,” Banno told The Daily Telegraph.

“I think it is quite nice that the part that is going to hang around is inside me rather than my look.

“I was quite attached to my hair,” she explained. “I had been the same colour for six years and I’d always say that I’d found my colour and wouldn’t change. I have not had one day of regret, it feels like me, which is really lovely.”

Banno, 25, who has a twin sister named Karina, described leaving the show as “bittersweet”.

“I didn’t go to drama school so this was my acting school,” she said. “I have a huge emotional connection to the work itself, to the people and to the routine of it all so it was certainly bittersweet and emotional.”

Like so many soap stars before her, Banno has her sights set on trying her luck in Hollywood, but has vowed to keep working in Australia too.

“I’ve dipped my toe over there (in the US) and definitely expanded my team,” she said.

“I am exploring that side of the work but I am always going to be coming home too. I just love Australia and the work we produce too much to walk away from it. Australian stories, told by Australians for Australians, is so important and if I can be a part of that, I will,” she said.

“I am just really interested in variety. I am just super keen for adventure now.”




...also:

*Home and Away's Raechelle Banno is leaving the show
Another up and coming actor is saying bye-bye to Summer Bay.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-leaving-50598

...and:

*"It's bittersweet and emotional": Home and Away's Raechelle Banno confirms she is leaving the long-running soap after months of speculation and debuts new brown bob.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...eculation.html

----------

